# لحام حديد الصب



## عبد الكريم جليل (22 مارس 2011)

ماهو سبب عدم استخدام سائل التبريد عند قطع حديد الصب)cast iron) اثناء عملية الخراطة وماهو سبب صعوبة لحامه وما نوع الالكترود المستخدم للحامه و التركيب الكيمياوي للالكترود 
مع الشكر


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17505.html


----------



## عمراياد (31 مارس 2011)

حديد الزهر سريع الانكسار مصنوع *بالسبك *(عملية يتمّ فيها صبُّ الفلز بعد صهره في قوالب ويترك ليتصلّب). وغالبًا ما يتم صنع الحديد الزهر بإعادة صهر نوع من الحديد يُسَمَّى *تماسيح الحديد* (الحديد الخام عند خروجه من الصَّهر). والحديد الزهر الصلب رخيص وسهل الصُّنع ومعروف بمتانته وكثافته وقدرته على امتصاص الصدمات والهزات. وتجعل هذه الخصائص الحديد الزهر ذا فائدة على وجه الخصوص في إنتاج بكرات المحركات، وهياكل الآلات، والأنابيب، وخراطيم إطفاء الحريق، ومواد التشييد. 
ويحتوي الحديد الزهر، وهو من السبائك على 90% من الحديد، ومن 2 إلى 4% كربون، ومن 1 إلى 3% سليكون، وكميات ضئيلة من المنجنيز، والفوسفور، والكبريت، وتساعد النّسبة العالية من الكربون في الحديد الزهر، في عدم قابليته للتّشكُّل، في درجة حرارة دون درجة الانصهار، ويتطلّب ذلك استخدام القوالب.



وبالنسبة لسؤالك فان جميع انواع الحديد عند التشغيل يستعمل معه سائل تبريد وليس فقط حديد الزهر ويمكن تمييزه عند تشغيله من شكل الرايش حيث يكوون متقطع اما انواع الحديد الاخرى فيكون الرايش مستمر 

ويتم لحامه باسلاك خاصة بحديد الزهر الاهين ... تسمى الكترودات لحام الاهين 


وشكرااا


----------



## عبد الكريم جليل (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر السيد عمر اياد على رده بخصوص السؤال ولكن اجابته كانت غير تامة مع الاسف حيث ان حديد الزهر ينتج عند قطعه بالخراطة او التفريز وغيرهما رايش ناعم جدا (بودرة) من مادة الكرافيت التي تختلط مع سائل التبريد وتدخل في تجاويف المكنة وبين المنزلقات مما تؤدي الى الحاق الضرر بها وشكرا

مع تقديري للجميع


----------

